# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Cần tìm 1 máy đục tượng cũ,đục được đường kinh lớn hơn 30cm,loại 1 đến 2 đầu đục

## zbrush

mình đang có nhu cầu Cần tìm 1 máy đục tượng cũ,đục được đường kính lớn hơn 30cm,1 đến 2 đầu đục.bác nào có máy cần giao lưu xin cho e xin ít thông tin ,hình ảnh và giá cả.
liên hệ 0913565598
nhân đây,có bác nào biết chỗ nhận đục tượng thuê nhắn cho e xin.em đang cần đục 1 vài bức
cảm ơn

----------

